
Google Spending $250k/month On Outdoor Ads In Russia - kimboslice
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/06/google-spending-250kmonth-on-outdoor-ads-in-russia/
======
andreyf
This is interesting:

<http://www.google.ru/>

Everything is translated, except for in the "more" dropdown, they decided to
keep "Reader" in English. I wonder why...

~~~
ph0rque
Because "RSS-агрегатор" would just not be as elegant?

